# [Crypto] Here's your board to surf the bull market



## Kiustorius (Oct 15, 2021)

Let's get straight to the point. Things are looking good for crypto right now. Expectations are high.

Crypto can be a very intimidating market for those of us who don't know what they're doing. This intimidation is probably the main cause why so many are leaving a LOT of money on the table.

I, being one of the intimidated folks, subscribed to a recommended portfolio service which costs over 3k/year in my country's currency earlier this year. The service currently offers 1 main portfolio and another 2 for those willing to take on higher volatility in exchange for higher potential profits. These aren't funds. They don't touch the clients' money, only tell them what to buy (also how, where, when, how much, when to sell, etc).

'And what does all of this have to do with me?', one might ask. Here's the deal: I am willing to leak these portfolios in order to help my fellow looksmaxxers. All I ask in return is rep, so that I can access the Best of the Best section and sort my shit out. That's all there is to it. A simple gain-gain proposal. If you're in, just rep me and bookmark this thread. I'll post the assets and their percentages as soon as I notice I got enough rep. This could take from minutes to a few hours, so check back in a bit.

inb4 'You spent 3k for information that can be gathered for free? Jfl'

I got it at a discounted price + it comes with a bunch of other stuff that's not relevant here + it was worth it + I don't remember what other copes I was gonna list here


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 15, 2021)

@OldVirgin tell him


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Oct 15, 2021)

edit, shit post tbh u talking like all of these portfolios are from big whales or something xd


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 15, 2021)

tell us and i rep


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Oct 15, 2021)

isnt botb open already?


----------



## Kiustorius (Oct 16, 2021)

BOTB is somehow accessible to me even though I don't have 100 rep yet. Anyhow, here's my part of the deal:

Main Portfolio:
30% BTC
25% ETH
5% LINK
1% WIBX
3% SNX
4% AAVE
1% WNXM
2% YFI
5% UNI
1% BAL
1% MKR
1% COMP
2% SUSHI
18% AXS
1% POLIS

Alternative Portfolio #1:
16.5% BADGER
16.5% AR
16.5% ALPHA
16.5% PERP
16.5% ALICE
16.5% YGG

Alternative Portfolio #2:
14.33% ENJ
57% FLOW
14.33% MANA
14.33% SAND


----------



## Blackgymmax (Oct 16, 2021)

>LINK
LOL.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Oct 16, 2021)

Based link holder


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 16, 2021)

let me check which ones I also have.



Kiustorius said:


> Main Portfolio:
> BTC
> ETH
> LINK
> MANA


Over for muh
xrp
monero
cardano,
Terra/luna
injective protocol

I'm most pssionate about
defikingdoms/jewel though


----------



## ezio6 (Oct 18, 2021)

eth will go yo 15k minimum


----------



## Chinacurry (Oct 19, 2021)

ezio6 said:


> eth will go yo 15k minimum


What u based that on Bhai?


----------



## faggotchadlite (Oct 19, 2021)

Kiustorius said:


> Let's get straight to the point. Things are looking good for crypto right now. Expectations are high.
> 
> Crypto can be a very intimidating market for those of us who don't know what they're doing. This intimidation is probably the main cause why so many are leaving a LOT of money on the table.
> 
> ...


ill react to your every post


----------



## ezio6 (Oct 19, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> What u based that on Bhai?


sorry i take back my word, minimun is 25k


----------



## Patient A (Oct 19, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> What u based that on Bhai?


our asses, ded srs tho 15k minimum


----------



## poloralf (Oct 19, 2021)

who's making this portfolio ? if its investment bankers or some other Big corporate cucks then you might as well do the opposite, Crypto is BORN to be against them in every shape or form those boomers dont know SHIT about crypto, they just act confident and talk shit.

I would trust an early adopter incel living in his mining farm tha joined in 2011 before a 100 billion + hedge fund on this subject.


----------



## jackieboy21 (Oct 19, 2021)

Quant is the best long term hold


----------



## Lihito (Dec 4, 2021)

jackieboy21 said:


> Quant is the best long term hold


Where do you guys get info about whats good and whats not im clueless about this and yet im trying to invest Like autist


----------

